

P != NP from the perspective of consciousness - skarayan
http://www.sarkiskarayan.com/2012/12/13/p-np

======
Jetlag
Is this one of those blogs generated with markov chains?

------
umruehren
this doesn't mean anything.

------
rlabeyrie
Didn't understand a word.

